# 1.6 BILLION+++++



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, for those of you that have friends or someone to purchase you a ticket in tomorrow nights drawing or even in Wednesday's night drawing fro the PB for a paltry 620million ++++ what would be your dream hunts. 

A 10 year bulk price of Antelope Island deer tags? 
A New Zealand red stag hunt for your family?
A 6 month all animal safari in Africa? 
Or a 4 year quest or even shorter for a sheep grand slam? 

I'm buying tickets tomorrow but then I live in Colorado and have a hole 1/2 a block to go get them. Not like some in Utah that need to go to Idaho, Wyoming, Arizona, or Colorado to get them..


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

For starters, I'd buy a 50,000 acre ranch in prime elk, mule deer, and antelope country. Then a 5,000 acre farm in Kansas for a whitetail fix.

New Zealand would be first on the list for hunting destinations followed by...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great question!

I’d buy a ranch in Wyoming with elk, deer, and antelope galore. The first trip I’d book would be in Alaska or the Yukon for sheep, moose, and caribou. 

Then, I’d purchase yearly elk and deer tags for the Hill Ranches in Colorado and some of the reservations in Arizona and New Mexico. 

Finally, I’d book three weeks straight in Saskatchewan in the fall and then three weeks in Feb/March to chase snow geese. 

Thanks Critter - now I won’t be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There is a 6000 acre place on cedar mountain that I would buy first.......
Then I would just go to all the hunts I have wanted. Governor tags would be bought for sure. 
I would do football and baseball games all over the country. That's kind of a fantasy for my wife and I. 
Would buy a place in Montana for sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'd like to get another Wyoming sheep tag*

I'd bid on the Wyoming Governor's tag for Big Horn Sheep and hope that $1.6 billion would be enough to win the auction.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't care what you'd do - just drive up to Idaho to buy your tickets! And spend some coin at a local food joint and gas up your car while you're here. We love being Utah's lottery headquarters!

BTW - I'd buy up 20,000 acres in Montana, and manage it exclusively for deer and elk. And make annual trips to Alaska for caribou. No game meat is better than caribou.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I’d breed diminutive giraffes and sell them. 

Then I’d buy a mountain property and never visit a city again.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Bighorn grand slam, starting with the 2019 desert bighorn conservation permit.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> OK, for those of you that have friends or someone to purchase you a ticket in tomorrow nights drawing or even in Wednesday's night drawing fro the PB for a paltry 620million ++++ what would be your dream hunts.
> 
> A 10 year bulk price of Antelope Island deer tags?
> A New Zealand red stag hunt for your family?
> ...


I'd buy the finest tag Antelope Island has and donate it to a youth hunter who did something to enhance wildlife/wildlife habitat in Utah. I'd even hire a guide to help them out. (As long as the guide didn't blaze their name across every picture of the youth and their kill to promote themselves)

Then I'd invite all of my kids and grandkids to come on a hunt/photo safari (their choice) in Africa. That'd be a grand time for me and I wouldn't even have to kill anything. I'd just let them do their thing.

But number one on my list would be to take my son on his own Kodiak brown bear hunt. He's been with me as a backup on my own and multiple hunter's hunts and has never been able to draw a tag of his own. He deserves that hunt just one time in his life.

Oh ya, and I'd take my son back to Mt. Sherman above Karluk Lake on the south of Kodiak and redo our mountain goat hunt. Between the effin' bears, an ungodly fall off a cliff into a talus slope of shale, skinning a goat in darkness, a long hike down to Karluk shore through alders, devils club and salmon berry, following the shore and jumping four unseen bears in the dark, getting back to base camp and finding our camp ravished by those sunsabitchin bears....ya, he deserves a redo hunt.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

longbow is my hero. Just want to make that clear. I poop down both legs just reading your stories about bears...and bears usually don't scare me all that much! 

I wouldn't fiddle with the Antelope Island deer hunt. I could do 8-10 Alton CWMU hunts for the price of one Antelope Island hunt. Yes, I know I'd have a crap ton of money and it wouldn't really matter, but I still wouldn't do it. Alton would be on my list to hunt basically every year. 

Africa for me and my family would be in line. And if I still liked them enough after that, we'd do it again. I don't think I'd want to do it every year. I wouldn't want it to become common. Maybe every 5 years? 

Alaska for moose and brown bear. I haven't ever really had a desire to hunt bears in my life, but my dad had a dream of hunting brown bears in Alaska. He bought a 338 just for that purpose, and never got to go do it. I got that 338 after he passed away, so I might as well use it for what he bought it for if I have the money. 

Old Mexico for muleys at least one time. Maybe more if it were a good experience. 

I'd buy an elk tag every year. I would probably want to move around from units and states, but I'd be going after big bulls every year until I couldn't physically do it anymore. 

Maybe I'd buy a lease at Deseret just to gift hunts to people? I will certainly be hunting bigger animals than Deseret usually produces, but with that kind of coin, it would be fun to have a lease up there with all the animals you get off that. 

Oh, and there would be fishing. In fact, fishing has always been my first love, and I think I would take more time to travel for fishing than I would for hunting. Jurassic Lake would be destination #1. Alaska as many years as I could do it would be in line too. Golden Dorado in Bolivia would be another destination on the initial short list. 

I couldn't go too crazy for a while as I still have young kids at home and I still like to be around them. But in 12 years when the youngest graduates high school? Peace out world! See you on the other side.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably buy 300 acres somewhere. 



Have a 100 acre food forest.


Have a 100 acre fish and duck pond.


Have a 100 acre goose field.


Build a house with a ton of solar panels.


Try to be off grid as much as possible.



Buy a tender boat and layout boats. 



Try to get all of the North American Species of ducks mounted. 



Go to Russia, Australia, Argentina, and Africa to get all the species of ducks to have them mounted.



Try to get a North American Big Game and Turkey Slam.


Get 1 million in $1 bills delivered to each family member in my extended family. 



Build a swimming pool and fill it with pennies like Scrooge McDuck. 



Buy every caliber of rifle and have all the reloading equipment for each. 



Develop all manner of wildcat cartridges. 



Basically, just try to blow all the money and then go back to working.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Build a swimming pool and fill it with pennies like Scrooge McDuck.


Yes! This is a perfect idea!



MuscleWhitefish said:


> Basically, just try to blow all the money and then go back to working.


^^^^ This! What good is it sitting in a bank account? If I won it, I didn't earn it. But I would sure burn it.

Another thing, I'd buy a crap ton of land. Hunting and fishing property, yes. But not just that. I'd buy land everywhere.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd get a divorce, give her half and still come out ahead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hondodawg said:


> I'd get a divorce, give her half and still come out ahead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

